# What are your 3 favorite animals?



## BerserkerGambit (Jul 3, 2018)

1. Ligers because they're a cross between two epic animals that often signify ferocity and power -as well as a numerous other things. 

2. Eagles because they're boundless flying wherever whenever. Also cool how they coast on air currents.

3. Wolves because they're both vicious and intelligent.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

BerserkerGambit said:


> 1. Ligers because they're a cross between two epic animals that often signify ferocity and power -as well as a numerous other things.
> 
> 2. Eagles because they're boundless flying wherever whenever. Also cool how they coast on air currents.
> 
> 3. Wolves because they're both vicious and intelligent.


The Tiger is a solitary and a hunter, while the lion is a fighter (it can sometime be solitary). As you said they stand for ferocity and power. I suppose Ligers are so unpredictable because we can't tell when they are more of a hunter or a fighter. 

The eagles can be viewed as boundless flying and cool. That's interesting to note :

While for the wolf it's best to compare them with the dog.

A study found that wolves enter their period of socialization when they are two weeks old, whereas dogs don’t enter it until they’re four weeks. This means that when wolves begin exploring their world they are still blind and deaf.

By the time a wolf pup’s sight and hearing has fully developed, they are closer to the end of their socialisation window so their levels of fear are heightened. This means that even if they come into contact with humans during this period, they may still be wary and fearful of them. . . .

If you want to socialise a dog with a human, all you need is 90 minutes between the ages of four and eight weeks.

But with a wolf pup, achieving even close to the same fear reduction requires 24-hour contact before they reach three weeks old. And even then you will not get the same attachment or lack of fear.’

Another source suggests that early man may not have sought to domesticate dogs at all. Rather, proto-dog (the earliest dogs) found it in his interest to hang around people, and somehow persuaded them not to throw rocks at him or eat him.

See also this video of Wolves Vs. Dogs


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

1. Kea are a bird native to my country, they're too smart for their own good and cause nothing but trouble. I love it.
2. I didn't want two birds on my list but ravens are pretty fascinating creatures, they're smart af and can mimic all sorts of cool noises.
3. Wolves are a long-standing favourite of mine, they look awesome and they are awesome.

I'm going to sneak in an extra and say snow leopards, too.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Panda Eyes said:


> 1. Kea are a bird native to my country, they're too smart for their own good and cause nothing but trouble. I love it.
> 2. I didn't want two birds on my list but ravens are pretty fascinating creatures, they're smart af and can mimic all sorts of cool noises.
> 3. Wolves are a long-standing favourite of mine, they look awesome and they are awesome.
> 
> I'm going to sneak in an extra and say snow leopards, too.


The Kea as I've just now discovered is a pretty interesting bird:





The Raven is rather mystical. For once it is black and in the UK it has become strictly protected under UK law and: 
'Charles II is thought to have been the first to insist that the ravens of the Tower [The Tower of London] be protected after he was warned that the crown and the Tower itself would fall if they left.

The King's order was given against the wishes of his astronomer, John Flamsteed, who complained the ravens impeded the business of his observatory in the White Tower.'

The wolf seems to have preserved or developed more of an opportunistic and "problem solving" mind while dog developed more of a submissive and "training pattern" mind.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Eagle (it always manages to see things in perspective).










White tiger (awesome and unique).










Octopus (smart and unconventional).


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm not surprised about the eagle even thought it is in first position. As you said it manages to see things in perspective. Tigers are all unique by design.

The Octopus is very interesting. They seem to have an incredible ability to learn, solve problems and reproduce patterns. We share a common ancestor some 1/2 billions years ago. 

There is a talk at Google by Peter Smith who said Octopus have the greatest eyes in the animal kingdom and have exceptional "episodic memory" when they explore with their arms. "Episodic memory" is such a thing as "what happened to my arm when I check that matter over here and over there."

'Nine brains': Octopus arms were found to have 9 "Minds" of their own. One ‘main’ brain where all the analysis and decision making takes place and 8 supporting and preprocessing 'brains' - one at the base of each arm. 

"Each arm can have as many as 200 suckers that are each both touch sensitive and chemo sensitive: That’s a lot of data to take in so the octopus distributes the processing."

Mnemosyne the Titan goddess of memory has also 9 daughters.

As per National Geographic News robotic research is also interested in Octopus due to their autonomous arms: https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/09/0907_octoarm_2.html

"Now that the researchers have figured out how octopuses control their flexible arms, the next challenge is to find a material that can replicate the property of an octopus arm. Currently nothing comes close, said Hochner."

I like these 3 videos on YouTube: Video 1 is fun and compares it with the clams, video 2 is comprehensive and experimental and video 3 is more modern and scientific. 

FUN:






COMPREHENSIVE:






MODERN:


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

1. Penguins
2. Owls
3. Giraffes/Wolves (it is a tie)


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulScream said:


> 1. Penguins
> 2. Owls
> 3. Giraffes/Wolves (it is a tie)


Why the Giraffe. What are their qualities?


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Liger - my spirt animal and almost top of the food chain which is epic.
Pupurangi / Kauri Snail - its metal as fuck, kills everything and it is a beautiful boi. Was aslo my first tattoo.
Piwakawaka / Fan tail - so cheeky and cute :heart:

Extra animal.... Pekapeka/ short tailed bat- KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIh:


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

1) Tiger. The biggest cat. Solitary but do not easily back down. I admire their strength. I'm sad they're struggling to survive in the wild because of what humans have done. 
2) Wolf. They look cool. Lot of stamina. Teamwork is impressive. 
3) Eagles/owls. I like predators in general. The way birds hunt is really unique.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Catandroid said:


> Why the Giraffe. What are their qualities?


It is not based on qualities. I just fell in love with them the first time I saw one on picture, which got strengthened when I saw one in reality.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulScream said:


> 1. Penguins
> 2. Owls
> 3. Giraffes/Wolves (it is a tie)





SoulScream said:


> It is not based on qualities. I just fell in love with them the first time I saw one on picture, which got strengthened when I saw one in reality.


Penguins are friendly, fun and gregarious (fond of company; sociable) but not defenseless due to their beak and Owls look great.

I take it that giraffes are impressive since they are the tallest animal in the world. They have altitude in their field and can reach to tree tops unreachable by other land animals. They can also watch predators coming from far away.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

NeonMidget said:


> Liger - my spirt animal and almost top of the food chain which is epic.
> Pupurangi / Kauri Snail - its metal as fuck, kills everything and it is a beautiful boi. Was aslo my first tattoo.
> Piwakawaka / Fan tail - so cheeky and cute :heart:
> 
> Extra animal.... Pekapeka/ short tailed bat- KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIh:


As it says in the videos the Piwakawaka or Fan tail is friendly, curious and bold. On YouTube you can also see videos of the fan tails keeping warm together in a garage.











See also: The Friendly Fantail – Forest & Bird.

As it is a familiar sight in gardens across New Zealand, it is also vulnerable to cats and some other land animals but no worries you have the biggest cat on the planet in your front line to defend it, namely the Liger.

One of these videos about Ligers from T.I.G.E.R.S. and the R.S.F. (Rare Species Fund) based in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina claims that although Ligers are usually sterile they can have occurred naturally and that some can reproduce. See: http://www.ligerliger.com/videos.php?v=1






Pupurangi / Kauri Snail - is really original and it is a beautiful.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Catandroid said:


> As it says in the videos


I am glad you looked them up :wink: they are great animals.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

It is hard to pick favorites because I like pretty much all animals.

1) crows - extremely intelligent, accessible, highly developed and complex social lives, bold
2) parasitic wasps - gorgeous, terrifying life cycle, a lot of fun to observe
3) proteus spp - first swarmer I was introduced to - all those flagella

Jumping spiders are high on the list, too - along with wolves and all canines, octopus, cats, ants, hyenas, sharks, rats...


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

1. Rats. Curious, cute, cheap and easy to take care of.

2. Cats. Skilled hunters that also like to play and cuddle, plus they pretty much take care of themselves. 

3. Goats. These dudes are just too much fun - they climb everything, run with you, butt dogs that won't stop barking, etc.

Bonus: OWLS. Birds of prey, majestic looking, they hoot and come in all kinds of shapes and sizes.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Dragon, Wolf, Raven.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

1 Dogs
2 Cats
3 Humans

..other animals are interesting, but the three above are my favorite to play with.


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

I love animals, and there's just too many to mention.. so I'll have to put them in clusters.

1. The entire cat family (Sabertooth Tigers, Lions, Tigers, Leopards, Cheetahs, Jaguars, Cougars, Lynxes, Bobcats, Servals, Caracals, etc.)








2. The Philippine Eagle (_Pithecophaga jefferyi_)















3. The Phoenix


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

NeonMidget said:


> I am glad you looked them up :wink: they are great animals.


Cool! A part of me doesn't like looking :



Firemoon said:


> 1) Tiger. The biggest cat. Solitary but do not easily back down. I admire their strength. I'm sad they're struggling to survive in the wild because of what humans have done.
> 2) Wolf. They look cool. Lot of stamina. Teamwork is impressive.
> 3) Eagles/owls. I like predators in general. The way birds hunt is really unique.


The owl is strategic, knowledgeable, stealth and slow.

Athena the Greek goddess of wisdom, strategy warfare and knowledge (perhaps more practical knowledge than Apollo) is the ultimate owl.











Providing the goal is infinite survival (but not just for self of course), we could argue than Tigers have effectiveness while Lions have efficiency:

Tigers have more of an individual intelligence as it says in the below video they have, on average, a brain 25% bigger than lions and may back off from a fight. Therefore Tigers do the right things: Effectiveness.

Lions have more of a social intelligence since 'Lion only fight for their proud and territory. They [may] never back off from a fight. They prefer to fight than live at someone else mercy.' So Lions do things right! Efficiency?


----------



## GreyArea51 (May 12, 2016)

Ravens/Crows (Corvids)
Octopus
Turtles


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

Catandroid said:


> Ah, ah! Hawks are not as angry or choleric as eagles.
> 
> Eagles mostly lay 2 eggs and it is not uncommon for the largest bald eagle chicks to peck their weakest sibling to death in a "survival of the fittest" contest.
> 
> ...


Exactly! They're the roid ragers.

Doesn't mean a hawk still won't maul you to death.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

GreyArea51 said:


> Ravens/Crows (Corvids)
> Octopus
> Turtles


Why Corvids, Octopus and Turtles then?


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Westy365 said:


> Aside from dogs, and birds in general, I especially like the following 3 animals (I'm only counting vertebrates for my top 3):
> 
> 
> Peacocks—they are beautiful, and have nostalgic value:
> ...


Capybaras are very affectionate and chill (very relaxed or easy-going). They may be *the chillest* animal on the planet!

Across the board they are about as affectionate as your average family dog and for dogs I'd say it depends on what breed. 

However I've never seen any capybaras and one 'photoshop' video is certainly not reliable. As it says the picture with the alligator is unbelievable...

I understand, thought, that you may like the dog better.


----------



## joystick (Aug 31, 2018)

dogs - I grew up with one poodle, so loving, interesting personna, I cannot exchange him, I had dogs afterwords from time to time just to take care of them and hand over these. Cookie died at 18, he would cry on the balcony as soon as any of us would reach the house, till he actually got deaf at around 17.. I so much miss him, when he passed away I was 24, my parents were divorced and I used to go to my dad along with him, he got along with funny behaviors out of us, but he had his treats, he was well fed, we would cook for him, well pet, he was like the center of our world, we would take him on holiday along despite he was too well manerred for a dog. I remember we all went together to burry him, and I was pullying hair out of him to keep it with me, I had just realized he was my little bro, he was unburried by other dogs, and he had to do the ceremony again.. whatever, apologies if I am creepy, he was a proper member of the family. My aunty now has a poodle as well, quite bigger, but he is not just a companion, he is just amazing, he has love for the family, my daughter teases him big time, but he loves her and she loves him and despite being annoyed he is very kind with her. she feeds him, she baths himand even if they see each other twice a year, she never forget him, neither does he. i like dogs and I help them, I cannot have a dog in my house, my cookie is irreplacable
- cats, we got one after cookie, my cousin brought an almost deat kitten to my mum, she made him live again, he is now 9 years old named Zisis, which means the alive. She had to do him treatments and all kinds of stuff for him to surpass the 6 months, now he is a fat mtf that we adore, and he shows love to us. Cats are much more independent, they still love people, many people, Zisis is at home, sitting often under the sun ejoying, when I go to my mum, he comes to play and purrr, this is so enjoyable
- fish, we had 3, Eurippides, Sophocles and Aischelus, like the three poets, I bet my mum has the prize for long living goldfish, Euripides lived like for 12 years, the other two almost equally old. My dad had another one in his house
4rth but not least
- parrots, the little ones. I had a male when I was like 7, I knew he was too fragile and gave him a name as such. We eould try to pair him, the ladies would open the cage and hit the road and Boulis was still in the cage, It happenned 3 times, Boulis was happy with us and he lived a happy life
- insects: when I was 8 a found a little lady bug, I tried to nurish him/her, and I only managed to get her crippled,that was not my intention. I like insects other than flies and mosquitos and wasps. In Athens or London or Europe in general, we have no big spiders, it is not good to kill spiders or little night spirits, the night butterflies
-mantis: I found one on my balcony the other day: tradition says it is a sign of luck, I was happy, but I felt she was in need, it was very hot summer last year, so I oferred water, and some shade, she died or not I do not know, I hope she is hanging around somewhere
Aftermath: my almost 6 yo loves interacting with insects and animals, I am often surprised on how easy she gets along with animals and all living beings. we had breakfast in london after a doctor's appointment and she wanted to touch a golden retriever, she wa almost 3, very easily she went to touch the guy, and he got the bacon out of her hand, , me and the lady that had the gold.ret. were surprised, but young people and animals have a diferrent code of communicating. She touches insects, she is not afraid of them, and I often admire her, I love all animals, it is up to experiences I guess


----------



## The_Black_Daoist (Jun 23, 2017)

Humans
Snow Leopards
Everything else


----------



## Tijaax (Dec 14, 2017)

No preference, but lets say the ones coming faster into mind.

Cats
Owls
Whales


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Mesh Malachi Modeste said:


> Velociraptors were (supposedly) good hunters due to intelligence.
> 
> Earthworms are small, simple, and underrated, but have a crucial ecological role—enriching the soil (without which we would starve).
> 
> And anacondas are some of the largest and therefore deadliest snakes—I like animals that are underrated killers of humans because so many people don't respect nature and think they are superior to other animals despite how physically weak and defenseless humans are. Predators put them in their place. And the over-focus on intellect a lot of people display (as well as my own experience being tied up in mental life) has given me a new appreciation for physical prowess and the sensory aspects of life, which are very well exemplified by predators like velociraptors.


1) The velociraptor is a funny bird! 

According to Jurassic world and some other sources it is *one of the scariest "bird"* that ever existed. 








2) Earthworms may be the *most ecologically beneficial worm* we have:








3) while on the other hand the anaconda is the most impressive snake. 
E.g. the GREEN anaconda is the biggest and heaviest killer snake - *the most massive killer snake* on the planet:


*SHORT:*







*LONG:*


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

PorkLordXS said:


> 1. African Grey parrots. Those birds are smarter than me... if you haven't seen stories about them, look them up. They can make jokes and recognize people from photos its insane
> 2. BIG DOGs -3-
> 3. Lions. A bit cliche, but the have a cool vibe and represent power and courage... so pretty legit. ( Go Gryffindor! )


Which breed of big dog then?


----------



## Navoh (Jun 4, 2018)

1.Axolotls
2.Giraffes
3.Spiders
These three are very underrated.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think I have a preference for any of these, but I would say that my three favourite animals are cats, horses and dolphins.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello North West skycloud. OK then, we need to go more into details at this point as this is page 10. Which breed of cat. Why this cat, and why horses and dolphins then?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catandroid said:


> Hello North West skycloud. OK then, we need to go more into details at this point as this is page 10. Which breed of cat. Why this cat, and why horses and dolphins then?


I don't think I have a preference of breed for cats. I've just liked these three since I was little.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

OK then. There is a lot of differences in cats. Cats are often seen as *independent*. 

This article shows the top 10 most independent breed of cats.
https://kittentoob.com/cat-breeds/ten-independent-cat-breeds/

And here for instance the British Shorthair as it says:

"The undemanding British Shorthair is a low maintenance, independent cat. These cats are large in size, and make excellent hunters. Although somewhat laid back, they are definitely not lap cats."
https://www.cat-lovers-only.com/british-shorthair.html


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Rabbit - because they're snuggly and soft.










Nautilus - because their physiology is like nothing else.










Cicada - because their life cycle is fascinating and they have interesting facial features.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

The nautilus has been around for 500 to 600 millions of years and its physiology allows it to live 20 years as opposed to 6 months to 2 years for most squids.

The nautilus lives in deep waters where it feeds on small fish, small crabs and and other crustaceans and are typically found at depths ranging from 300m to 500m. 

Their habitat could be steep slope of coral reefs. At night it may rise to somewhere 100m to feed on migrations of shrimps. It has a poor eyesight (no lens in its eye) but a good sense of smell and a minimum of 90 tentacles.

Cephalopods reminds me of cuttlefish when INFP-whispers_the_wind favored it:



whispers_the_wind said:


> Some of those I tend to notice more than others are:
> Cats (and dogs)
> Birds of prey
> Cephalopods, especially cuttlefish :3 I find their colour changing abilities fascinating and octopods especially are really intelligent when it comes to problem solving. And they're super cute. [..]


The nautilus is the only cephalopod that has a fully developed shell for protection. It is highly introverted on the big5 while Cicadas on the other hand are highly extroverted. Introvertion vs. extrovertion is down to the rabbit then.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

@Catandroid Two of those were already in muh faves!
roud:


----------



## Nad (Nov 7, 2018)

Penguin, dog, elephant


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Nad said:


> Penguin, dog, elephant


Why the penguin and the elephant then?

enguin:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Cats, birds, snakes


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Cows


----------



## Nad (Nov 7, 2018)

Catandroid said:


> Why the penguin and the elephant then?
> 
> enguin:


Penguins are incredibly adorable and elephants are interesting. They're smart, kind and scared of bees. What's not to like?


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

Grizzly Bear

Black Bear

Gummy Bear


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Philippine Eagle










Jaguar










Ethiopian Lion


----------



## Evanescent (Nov 16, 2018)

Dogs 
Cats
parrots!


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Nad said:


> Penguins are incredibly adorable [..]


And the strength of the Penguin is in the beak.








Nad said:


> [..] elephants are interesting. They're smart, kind and scared of bees. What's not to like?


Only the dolphin and chimp are smarter than elephants


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Mange said:


> Cats, birds, snakes


Which bird and what snake then. Why this snake and bird?


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Evanescent said:


> Dogs
> Cats
> parrots!


Which breed of cat and/or dog is your favorite then and why this cat and/or dog then?


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

DualGnosis said:


> Philippine Eagle
> [..]
> Jaguar
> [..]
> ...


Wow! you are one of the most precise. Really like the pictures. 

Why the philippine Eagle and the jaguar though?


----------



## Evanescent (Nov 16, 2018)

Catandroid said:


> Which breed of cat or dog is your favorite then and why this cat or dog then?


Bicolor cats! They have a wicked witty character and unique look. 
Golden retriever and border collie are so huggable and look sweet..


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Catandroid said:


> Which bird and what snake then. Why this snake and bird?


Haast's eagle and Gaboon viper. Bcuz they're badass


----------



## tahrah11 (Mar 3, 2018)

1.Cats for obvious reasons. They're cute and nice to pet. Big cats too to a certain extent
2. Golden Eagle. They have a majestic aura about them. It's said while the Lion is the king of the land the Golden Eagle is the king of the sky. If I ever get the chance to try falconry I'm not gonna be interested in training any other birds.
3. Wolf. Though I can't exactly explain why I like them though


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Catandroid said:


> Wow! you are one of the most precise. Really like the pictures.
> 
> Why the philippine Eagle and the jaguar though?


They are all nice to look at and they're great predators. I also personally want tattoos of these animals on me.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Mange said:


> Haast's eagle and Gaboon viper. Bcuz they're badass


Gee those are nice friends!

The Haast's eagle used to prey on the Moa:

New Zealand's Giant Bird Monsters | Wild New Zealand





The Haast's Eagle





Incredible: A Gaboon Viper Strikes a Bird in Slo-Mo


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

cat, unicorn, and bat


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Evanescent said:


> Bicolor cats! They have a wicked witty character and unique look.
> Golden retriever and border collie are so huggable and look sweet..


I've found this below video about cat and dogs and their color. I don't know how reliable this is but it does show that bi-colored cats are witty and it does say they are as clever.

And according to "The Intelligence of Dogs" is a book on dog intelligence by Stanley Coren, the brightest dogs are (Understanding of New Commands: Fewer than 5 repetitions and Obey First Command: 95% of the time or better.):

(Source Wikipedia, and some need more space than others)


_Border Collie_
Poodle
German Shepherd
_Golden Retriever_
Doberman Pinscher
Shetland Sheepdog
Labrador Retriever
Papillon
Rottweiler
Australian Cattle Dog


*What Your Pet's Color Says About Their Personality*





*Draco 10 month old Border collie and Ben the Golden Retriever playing*


----------



## Evanescent (Nov 16, 2018)

Catandroid said:


> I've found this below video about cat and dogs and their color. I don't know how reliable this is but it does show that bi-colored cats are witty and it does say they are as clever.
> 
> And according to "The Intelligence of Dogs" is a book on dog intelligence by Stanley Coren, the brightest dogs are (Understanding of New Commands: Fewer than 5 repetitions and Obey First Command: 95% of the time or better.):
> 
> ...


Very Interesting! 
I hope to own both dogs one day


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

tahrah11 said:


> 1.Cats for obvious reasons. They're cute and nice to pet. Big cats too to a certain extent
> 2. Golden Eagle. They have a majestic aura about them. It's said while the Lion is the king of the land the Golden Eagle is the king of the sky. If I ever get the chance to try falconry I'm not gonna be interested in training any other birds.
> 3. Wolf. Though I can't exactly explain why I like them though


The Golden Eagle is the second fastest bird on the planet but also the second fastest, all animal inclusive.

It's even faster that my favorite, the Gyrfalcon (number 3), that I found to be a marvel of design. 

While the Gyrfalcon can tackle a mountain hare, the Golden Eagle can tackle a small wolf.

Peregrine Falcons are the fastest but only over a short distance and they mainly tackle pigeons..

*Golden Eagle in Slow Motion | Slo Mo | Earth Unplugged*





*How Fast Is A Gyrfalcon? | Earth Unplugged*


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Evanescent said:


> Very Interesting!
> I hope to own both dogs one day


Cool! Me too and I wouldn't even mind adopting a cross from either of those two.


----------



## INTPortland (Sep 4, 2017)

Dolphins, orangutans, and crows (all for their intelligence and being interesting to do studies on)


----------



## CharlesSipes (Dec 13, 2018)

Dogs
Cats
Rabbits


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

little childrens
fishes
monkeys


----------

